# Abused Grizzly Df 1237g



## LenC (Jul 6, 2015)

Just bought a grizzley lathe that was pretty beat up seems as though fork truck driver was blind or drunk or both. Badly bent cross feed screw in more than one place, broke out front of saddle where cross feed screw resides. broke handle,broke longitudinal feed handle on saddle and bent one cabinet door beyond help. now the good news, looks like it was hardly used. So far have straightened shaft so it is serviceable made replacement piece for crosslide and found possible reason for so little use (seized feed drive shaft). Got it running tonight and it appears that every thing works and runs fairly quiet. I am not happy with the cross feed screw and would like to now if any one might have a source for replacement parts. Grizzly no longer supports these lathes.
Len C


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jul 7, 2015)

It sounds like you have the machine running - so make the replacement cross feed screw (sort of cool when a lathe can repair itself!).  That's what I did on one of my machines (many years ago).  Quite often a lathe cross feed screw will be 1/2" Acme 10 LH (perhaps it will be somesort of standard thread and you can purchase threaded rod?).   It can be a bit challenging to thread a long thin componant, as even with a very light cut, the work will spring - thus changing the fit of the thread at the mid-point (nice if you have a follower rest, be creative if you do not have one).

Compared to the stuff you have already repaired on this machine, making a new feed screw would be well within your abilities.


----------



## tomh (Jul 7, 2015)

Len
The cross feed screw on the 4003g is 1/2 x 10 x 15" +-   maybe you can work with this, or get the size of yours and post it & some pics.
Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## LenC (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Guys  Thanks for the encouragement. I pulled the cross feed screw back out and gave it another go, I;m usually pretty good at that stuff but this time I made it worse than the first go around. Any how the threaded part of the shaft was straight so I cut it off and made a new end and put it back together. No more shaft wobble but it does get tight as the cross slide gets closer to the operator. Seems as though the slide needs some attention or possibly the cross feed nut is too high or low but have done some turning and other than some fine adjustments all seems OK. 
Len C


.


----------



## hman (Jul 17, 2015)

Best wishes getting your old veteran up and running!  I have a DF1224G myself.  Bought it last July, and it's a fantastic step up from the 9x20.  If you need manuals, I have PDFs of several, including the DF12xxG series and several "nearly equivalent" Grizzly models.  And once you're up and running, I have an improved metric threading chart I can send you.  PM me if you need anything.


----------



## LenC (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks John for the encouragement and also the offer. I was able to find the manual on line for the 4003 G which is basically the same lathe with a few  upgrades. I have done some tweaking and adjusting, got it to turn within .0002 over 7" and have the tailstock lined up within .001 . Found a neat way to line up the bed using a digital angle gauge, I put the angle gauge on the cross slide and ran the cross slide the full length of the bed and kept shimming the stand until I had less than .1 degree run out. Cast iron creeps over time so I will check it again in a few days. Still not happy with cross slid travel so will probably turn another extension for the cross slide screw.
Len C


----------



## rwing (May 10, 2020)

I have a Grizzly Lathe ModelDF-1237G sitting next to my shop.  If you need parts let me know.


----------

